# Neue Wasserkühlung



## steffen1403 (9. Juni 2017)

*Neue Wasserkühlung*

Hi Leute,

nachdem ich mich nun dazu entschieden habe, das Dark Base Pro 900 (schwarz) zu nehmen, steht nun die Konfig der neuen WaKü an.
Hier brauche ich auch wieder euren Rat 

Gekühlt werden GPU und CPU

Vorhandenes Zeugs: Es wird lediglich der CPU-Kühler (Cuplex Kyros Delrin) mit in die neue WaKü übernommen.
Für die GPU gibt es Fullcover und Backplate von EK.

Kommen wir zuerst zu den Radiatoren.
Vorweg: Ich möchte die Radiatoren in Push bertreiben und jeweils zwischen Radi und Lüfter 7mm Shrouds verwenden.
Aktuell habe ich 3 Möglichkeiten im Kopf, welche Radiatoren ich verwenden werde.
1. bevorzugte Variante: Front 360er Radi (Ausgänge oben), Top 420er Radi 
 Hier habe ich allerdings die Sorge, dass der Ausgang des Frontradis durch den Topradi verdeckt wird.
2. Variante: wie 1. bloß ohne Shrouds
3. Variante: 2x 360er Radi mit Shrouds

Als Radiatoren sollen Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 420mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bzw. Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 360mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland verwendet werden.

Weiß jemand von euch da bescheid?

2. Pumpe/AGB:
Hier herrscht noch große Unklarheit.
Ich möchte zunächst Pumpe und Lüfter über mein Mainboard steuern. Das Mainboard besitzt die Möglichkeit einen externen Tempsensor anzuschließen, weshalb ich gerne die Lüfter/Pumpe in Abhängigkeit von der Wassertemperatur regeln möchte.
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, wie ich am Besten die Wassertemp auslese
Deshalb habe ich nun 2 Pumpen näher betrachtet. Die Aqua Computer Pumpenmodul D5 mit aquabus Schnittstelle Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (mit integrierten Tempsensor?) oder EK Water Blocks EK-D5 PWM G2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mit zusätzlichen Sensor Aqua Computer Temperatursensor für aquaero Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sofern es die Variante Pumpe + separaten Sensor wird, müsste diese irgendwo intergriert werden (z.B. AGB).
Mir gefallen aktuell 3 AGBs (das AGB soll an Seitenwand montiert werden):
https://geizhals.de/watercool-heatkiller-tube-200-d5-30205-a1473406.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 
- optisch die schönste, allerdings ohne 3. Anschluss für Sensor und ohne LED-"Schacht"
https://geizhals.de/xspc-d5-photon-270-a1033120.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
- optisch nicht so gelungen, dafür 3 Anschlüsse + LED-Schacht
https://geizhals.de/alphacool-eisbecher-d5-250mm-acetal-15233-a1401428.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
- günstigste Variante, nur Plexi dafür 3 Anschlüsse + LED-Schacht


3. Lüfter
Bei den Lüftern weiß ich auch noch nicht so recht, welche es werden. 
Optik spielt nur bei dem Topradi eine Rolle. Ansonsten zählt primär die Leistung/Lautstärke. Zudem sollten es PWM-Lüfter sein und die Lüfter sollten ohne LEDs sein, da ich auf den Phanteks Halo Frame warte .
Habt ihr hier Empfehlungen?

4. Tubing
Hier schwanke ich noch zwischen PETG und Soft 16/10.
Als Kühlmittel noch eine ganz dezente weiße Flüssigkeit, die noch transparent ist, verwendet werden.
Habt ihr hier auch Empfehlungen?

Naja war jetzt viel Input. Schon mal vielen herzlichen Dank für eure Empfehlungen


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Moin
Variante 1 wird wohl passen (keine Garantie)
Nimm doch sonst 420+ 280. Der 280er hat fast die gleiche Leistung wie ein 360er.

Das Watercool AGB ist das beste was du bekommen kannst.
Den Tempsensor kannst du einbauen wo du möchtest, dafür nimmst du den Aquacomputer Sensor.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Wie Pelle schon gesagt hat Variante 1, 360er einblasend und 420er ausblasend im heck den Lüfter einblasend.

2.)

Da muss ich mich auch wieder Pelle anschließen - Watercool Heatkiller Tube
Temperatursteuerung würd ich direkt per mess Sensor AG1/4 in den Agb reinschrauben 

3.)
Wenns dir es wert ist Noiseblocker NB-eLoop schau ,dass nichts im Ansaugbereich ist oder auch Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro oder auch Noctua NF-F12/Noctua NF-A14
Wenn du sparen musst/willst - Arctic F12/F14 für 4 bis 5 Euro das stück mit einem FDB-Lager ein "Schnapper" 

4.) Wenn du dir schon "Farben" antust dann Pack auch gleich einen filter rein - dann setzt es dir die Kühler nicht so schnell zu - zb den Aquacomputer Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe


----------



## v3nom (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

zu 1: Nimm anstelle von Shrouds lieber 2x420mm Radiatoren ohne Shrouds. Damit bekommst du das bestmögliche aus dem DBP900 raus.
zu 2: Habe die VPP-755 mit Eisbecher. Kann nichts schlechtes über den AGB sagen 
zu 3: Eigenlich die braunen 140mm Noctuas, weil das die leisesten wären. Ansonsten sind noch gut: Silent Wings 3, Corsair ML (ohne LED im Doppelpack)
zu 4: Wieder etwa im kommen und was ich auch nutze: Neopren. Der ZMT von EK sieht schick aus und gibt kein Zeugs an den Kreislauf ab.

Paar Infos zum DBP900:
- alle Radiatoren als Intake verbauen oder alle als Exhaust! Vorne rein, oben raus ist zu schade um den oberen Radiator.
- beim Einbau alle freien Schlitze um die Radiatoren abkleben, das ist gerade oben wichtig! Für paar Grad Verbesserung müsstest du die Schallbrecher des Gehäuses an den Lüftungsschlitzen entfernen.
- Vorne einen möglichst schlanken Radiator verbauen, wenn du die HDD-Einschübe nutzen willst
- bei 2x420mm Radiatoren gehen NUR Slim Radiatoren wie die ST30 von Alphacool.


----------



## steffen1403 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Wie Pelle schon gesagt hat Variante 1, 360er einblasend und 420er ausblasend im heck den Lüfter einblasend.
> 2.)
> Da muss ich mich auch wieder Pelle anschließen - Watercool Heatkiller Tube
> Temperatursteuerung würd ich direkt per mess Sensor AG1/4 in den Agb reinschrauben



Auch wenn der Frontradi die Anschlüsse oben hat?
Und welche Sensor soll ich dann nehmen? Hatte bisher nur den gesehen, der einen eigenen Anschluss braucht und so wie es aussieht hat der AGB nur 2.
Oder meinst du so einen Phobya Temperatursensor G1/4" 2-Pin, schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ? Bloß wie genau ist die Messgenauigkeit?
Alternativ sonst die Aqua Computer Pumpenmodul D5 mit aquabus Schnittstelle Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen, obwohl gesamt gesehen 10,- teurer.




v3nom schrieb:


> zu 1: Nimm anstelle von Shrouds lieber 2x420mm Radiatoren ohne Shrouds. Damit bekommst du das bestmögliche aus dem DBP900 raus.



Hier wäre das Problem, dass dann die Anschlüsse des Frontradis nach unten müssten. Das wollte ich eigentlich damit vermeiden.


Nochmal zu den Lüftern:
Preis ist erstmal nicht relevant. Ich möchte länger was von den haben. 

Laut Werten sind diese Lüfter weit vorn:
Cooler Master MasterFan Pro 120 Air Pressure Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master MasterFan Pro 140 Air Pressure Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Könnt ihr was zu den Lüftern sagen?


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

In welches gehäuse wird die wakue verbaut? Steht ja oben - sorry
Hab an so einen Temperatursensor gedacht([url=https://geizhals.de/bitspower-1-4-temperatursensor-matt-schwarz-bp-mbwp-ct-a909994.html?hloc=at&hloc=de]Bitspower 1/4" Temperatursensor matt schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland[/url]), hab so einen ähnlichen(anderer Hersteller geleicher Augfbau) seit 4 jahren in meiner wakue in betrieb.
Da musst du einen mit ausen/innengewinde(Temperatursensor) nehmen hab übersehen dass du einen D5 aufsatz genommen hast und keinen standalone.
Ob dieser jetzt  eine Temperaturabweichung von 0,1 bis 0,2 grad hat ist mal nebensächlich, aber selbst die Sensoren die beim Aquero dabei waren sind alle in einem Bereich von 0,1 - max 0,3 grad (Temperaturdifferenz)
Keiner wird jetzt mit einem geeichten Temperatursensor alle seine Sensoren auf genauigkeit überprüfen 


Zum dem  Lüfter, aus meiner Sicht sollte eine wakue leise sein dazu brauchst du Lüfter die ein gutes Gesamtpacket haben  die Noctua Liefern das schon ab + das Lager ist um Welten besser als das der Coolermaster. Kenn diese nicht , nur ich kann mir vorstellen dass es da im unteren Drehzahlbereich zu Lagerschleifen kommen kann.


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Den Phobya Tempsensor, den schraubst du wie eine Verlängerung zwischen z.b. der Pumpe und dem Anschluss.
Die Genauigkeit ist für unsere Zwecke ausreichend, fast jeder hat so einen Sensor.

Die Pumpe muss nicht nach der Wassertemperatur geregelt werden, ab einem Durchflusswert von ca. 40L spielt der Durchfluss für die Wassertemperatur nur noch eine ganz geringe bis gar keine Rolle mehr. Die Wassertemperatur wird mit höherem DF nicht besser.
Also kannst du dir das Geld sparen und eine D5 mit mit einem Poti zum einstellen der Drehzahl nehmen.
Beim Befüllen und Entlüften die Pumpe auf Stufe 5 stellen und im Normalbetrieb reicht dann Stufe 2.

Bei einem 420er und 280er hast du mit den Anschlüssen keine Probleme.

Die Cooler Master Lüfter sind mMn nicht gut geeignet für Radiatoren, da der Rahmen nicht geschlossen auf dem Radi aufliegt und dadurch die Luft entweichen kann.

Nimm die die Arctic F14 bis Noctua im Herbst die A14 in Schwarz rausbringt, dann hast du die besten Lüfter und lange Garantie.
Ansonsten für den Deckel als Outtake die Eloops, aber Intake ist beim DB900 besser.


----------



## steffen1403 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Den Phobya Tempsensor, den schraubst du wie eine Verlängerung zwischen z.b. der Pumpe und dem Anschluss.
> Die Genauigkeit ist für unsere Zwecke ausreichend, fast jeder hat so einen Sensor.
> 
> Die Pumpe muss nicht nach der Wassertemperatur geregelt werden, ab einem Durchflusswert von ca. 40L spielt der Durchfluss für die Wassertemperatur nur noch eine ganz geringe bis gar keine Rolle mehr. Die Wassertemperatur wird mit höherem DF nicht besser.
> ...



Meinst du beide Radis sollen einblasend sein?

Für den Frontradi können schon die besten genommen werden, da ist die Optik egal. Habt ihr da Empfehlungen, welche die besten 120mm Lüfter bei einem 30mm Radi sind?
Für Top könnte ich auch sonst zunächst die 3 Silent Wings nehmen, die dabei sind? 

Die Corsair ML habe ich mir gerade auch mal angeschaut.
Was ist da der Unterschied zwischen der Pro und Premium Serie? 

Als Pumpe würde ich dann die EK Water Blocks EK-D5 PWM G2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen. Oder ist von der abzuraten?

Danke nochmal


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Weiß nicht ob du PCGH Print immer ließt, bei dem Wakue projekt habe Sie es so gemacht (leistung/lautstärke) das der heck Fan einblasend war Top Radiatore war ausblasend und der Front Radiatore war einblasend.
Weil wenn du dir die gesamte Abwärme ins case blast, dann muss diese auch abegführt werden können.

Ein 30mm Radiator ist für langsam drehende Lüfter ausgelegt.Ich bleib bei meiner Aussage Noctua oder Artic F12 wenn man sparen will.Schau dir Test an wie die Lüfter bei rpm Zahl x welchen druck und welche lautstärke liefern.
Warum bist auf die Corsair ML so wild ? Single baring (einfaches Gleitlager) lager  das muss nicht mehr sein........ 
PWM Fan Roundup: 24 120 mm Fans Tested - Overclockers
Wenn du dir den Test durchließt dann kommen die zb zum schluss das Gentle Typhoon & San Ace “Silent” die Besten sind. Nur wer lässt seine wakue fans bitte auf max rennn ? Dann brauch man keine Wakue mehr ..................
Du brauchst einen Fan mit gutem Lager und guten Druck, das alles liefern die Fans die ich empfohlen habe.
Für die 140er Fans kannst du dir das einmal zu gemüte führen - 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016

Zur pumpe nichts negatives gefunden schau dass diese entkoppelt ist (Schaumstoff oder gleich ein shoggy)


----------



## steffen1403 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Ok, dann werden es schon am Frontradi 3 x Noctua NF-F12 PWM.

Wie entkoppelt man am besten den Heatkiller, wenn der am Sidepanel sitzt?


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Beim AGB vom Heatkiller hab ich nur das als Befestigung gefunden - http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30236
Nur das entkoppeln ? Das ist Delrin das leitet alles weiter.
Am besten die D5 stehend auf ein shoggy montieren
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30232
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30230


----------



## steffen1403 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Oh, also ist da noch gar kein Montage Zubehör bei? :o


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Wenn ich dem glauben schenken soll was auf der Webseite steht - NEIN


----------



## Haarstrich (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Dem kannst Du Glauben schenken.  Dafür decken die Montagemöglichkeiten aber auch alle möglichen Konfigurationen ab. Ist imho halt die eierlegende Wollmilchsau unter den AGB und von der Verarbeitung her absolut Top.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*



Haarstrich schrieb:


> Dem kannst Du Glauben schenken.  Dafür decken die Montagemöglichkeiten aber auch alle möglichen Konfigurationen ab. Ist imho halt die eierlegende Wollmilchsau unter den AGB und von der Verarbeitung her absolut Top.



Hab ich schon auf meine wunschliste gestellt mein Phobya 150mml ist nach ~ 6 Jahren nicht mehr so frisch, das Hartplastik ist leider auch schon zerkratzt..................


----------



## steffen1403 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Ok^^ Also die Halterung für die Seite ist auch entkoppelt. 

Werde heute um 0 Uhr dann alles bestellen  

Kosten belaufen sich inkl. Case nun auf ca. 950,-

Nochmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## steffen1403 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Hier nochmal der Warenkorb:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Habe mich nun für 16/10 Softtubing mit Alphacool Fittings entschieden.
Grakakühler kommt von EKWB direkt.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Sind in den Halterungen Gummi einschübe? Sonst würd ich nicht von einer entkopplung ausgehen!
Welcher Schlauch wird genommen ?


----------



## steffen1403 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Hab mich für den Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch, 16/10mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland entschiede.

Das sieht doch ziemlich entkoppelt aus oder nicht?
https://gzhls.at/i/63/49/1606349-n3.jpg


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Wenn ich davon ausgehe dass der gesamte schwarze teil delrine ist, dann ist der Gewindeeinsatz alu wo ist da eine Entkopplung ?


----------



## steffen1403 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

An den Gewinden für die Schrauben ist doch Gummi, oder was ist das?


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Hab grad die Beschreibung bei Heatkiller durchgelesen - 





> Eine Vibrationsdämpfende Montage ist ebenfalls möglich. Dazu befinden sich Entkopplungsmodule im Lieferumfang.


Das wird bisschen die Schwingungen reduzieren naja du wirst es eh dann sehen bzw hören


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Ich rate von der PWM Pumpe ab das macht nur Ärger. Ich würde PWM Pumpen nur verbauen wenn du nicht an den Poti zum einstellen kommst.
Diese tut es auch und ist genauso gut. D5 Pumpen kommen alle von Lowara und werden dann von den Händlern nur umgelablt.
Alphacool VPP655 - Single Edition | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffen1403 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Inwiefern macht das nur Ärger?


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Manche Mainboards erfüllen nicht die Intelspezifikation für die PWM Standards​ und dann läuft die Pumpe nur sehr langsam oder volle Pulle und du kannst sie nicht drosseln.
Das muss bei dir nicht sein kann aber.
Ich habe meine Eispumpe auch über PWM angeschlossen, aber an einem Aquaero der die Spezifikation einhält. Das ist dann natürlich bequem um die Drehzahl zu ändern. Bei mir läuft sie aber auch nur die ganze Zeit auf 50%, es hätte auch der Poti gereicht.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## EddyBaldon (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Ich habe auch ein Aquaero 6 LT verbaut und kann nur jedem dazu raten. Gute Hardware und vor allem geniale Software. Eine D5 PWM lässt sich damit von fast Null super smooth steuern, genau wie alle Lüfter. Mein PC ist im Nichtgamingeinsatz völlig silent und beim wassertemperaturgesteuerten Hochfahren lassen sich Resonanzen der Pumpe durch entsprechende Einstellung der Steuerkurven ausblenden.


----------



## steffen1403 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Ich habe mich jetzt doch für die VPP655 entschieden. Die PWM ist mit dem MB zwar kompatibel. Was mich aber stört ist, dass beim Start noch kein PWM Signal vorhanden ist und so die Pumpe auf 100% anfangs läuft.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Den 8x4 Pin Splitter kannst du dir sparen,bei den Noctua Lüftern sind Y-Verbinder immer dabei.
Du kannst 3 Lüfter locker über einen Lüfterausgang steuern,damit können die 120er/140er Lüfter mit verschiedener Drehzahl laufen.
Den Temperatursensor direkt ans Mainboard und mit AI Suite die Lüfterkurve über T_Sensor einstellen,damit fahren die Lüfter nicht sofort bei GPU/CPU Belastung hoch und werden langsam über die Wassertemperatur geregelt.

Edit:Wieso nimmst du so günstige 140er Lüfter,da kannst du dir die 120er Noctua sparen.


----------



## Haarstrich (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

hier stand Mist


----------



## steffen1403 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Die 140mm Lüfter sind nur eine Übergangslösung.


----------



## steffen1403 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Wieso sollten denn die Lüfter schon hochfahren, ohne dass die Wassertemperatur steigt? Dadurch ist die Kühlung dich viel genauer.


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Das Wasser ist sehr träge und die CPU Temperatur schwankt zu stark, da kommt das Wasser nicht hinterher.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffen1403 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Das ist schon klar, dass das Wasser langsamer warm wird. Bloß was bringt es, die Lüfter an den Radis höher drehen zu lassen, obwohl das Wasser kaum wärmer ist?


----------



## v3nom (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Immer nach Wassertemperatur regeln!


----------



## SpatteL (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Was bringt es nach der CPU Temperatur zu regeln, wenn das Kühlmedium(das Wasser) sich noch gar nicht erwärmt hat? ^^


----------



## steffen1403 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Teile sind nun bestellt. Ich hoffe ich kriege einen kleinen Build Log zusammen


----------



## steffen1403 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Als Kühlmittel finde ich das Mayhems Aurora 2 Silver, 1000ml Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland interessant. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Kann nur zwei additive empfeheln Innovatek protect oder double protect ultra. Wenn möglich nicht das konzentrat mit fertiggemischen Mischen. Mein Inoovatek konzetrat flock leicht aus mit der Fertiglösung.
Wenn du es konstengünstig willst, g48 und sehr verdünnen ~ 1:15/1:20


----------



## SpatteL (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Das Aurora Zeug ist nur für Show Zwecke, nicht für den Alltagsbetrieb!


----------



## steffen1403 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Könnt ihr denn ein Fertiggemisch in weiß empfehlen? Leistung sollte natürlich auch berücksichtigt werden


----------



## v3nom (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Ich hatte immer das klare von EK.


----------



## steffen1403 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Kann jemand von euch was zum Mayhems Pastel Ice White, Konzentrat Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sagen?
Zu den Fertiggemischen in weiß habe ich bisher größtenteils nur Negatives (braune Verfärbung des Schlauchs, schlechte Kühlleistung) gelesen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Bei dem Pastell Konzentrat kann sich mit der Zeit der Kühler zusetzen weil halt größere Partikel in der Flüssigkeit sind als bei anderen. Dies muss nicht passieren aber kann.
Viele Leute nutzen Pastell weil es  da nichts anderes gibt mit so einer Blickdichte.
Du wirst in Weiß auch nichts finden was nicht so ein Pastell oder ähnliches ist.

Diese sind neu auf dem Markt und das klingt vielversprechend.
Du kannst das ja mal für uns Testen[emoji1] 
Liquid.cool CFX Concentrated Opaque Performance Coolant - 150ml


----------



## steffen1403 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Meinste?
Der Hersteller selbst garantiert nur für PETG eine Lebensdauer von einem Jahr. Softtube sollte dann nochmal kürzer sein.


----------



## willi4000 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Muss es unbedingt eine weiße Flüssigkeit sein?
Warum nimmst du nicht z.B PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Schläuche in weiß?


----------



## steffen1403 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Farbige Schläuche gefallen mir optisch nicht besonders. Habe ich mich für das Mayhams Ice White 250ml Konzentrat entschieden. Mal gucken, wie das klappt


----------



## steffen1403 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

WaKü ist jetzt fertig (Bilder folgen). Allerdings bin ich von den Temperaturen überascht. Die CPU erreicht jetzt unter Last ca. 72° davor nur ca. 65°. Die GPU wird nun bis zu 84° heiß, teilweise sogar schon am Throtteln. Im Vergleich unter Luft waren es 77°. Die Lüfter der WaKü drehen mit 700-800rpm und die Pumpe läuft mit 60%. Das Wasser erreicht eine Temperatur von knapp über 50°. 

Könnt ihr euch das erklären?

Setup ist 420er Radi ausblasend Top und 360er Radi einblasend in Front.


----------



## steffen1403 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## SpatteL (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Noch nicht richtig entlüftet?
Sitz der Kühler gecheckt?


----------



## chaotium (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Selbst wenn die Luft noch drinn wäre, selbst dann wären die Temps besser.
In Out alles richtig?
Wärmeleitpaste  richtig? Bei mir war ne alte dran schuld für die schlechten Temps.

EDIT: Ich sehe gerade beim CPU Kühler, dass sind doch nicht die Originalen schrauben? Normal dürfte das gewinde in der Schraube sein und nicht wie auf dem Bild von dir Oo


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Ist genügend anpressdruck vorhanden? (CPU)
50 grad last wasser ist schon hart am limit, nur selbst bei so einem hohen wasser sollte nicht ein delta wasser von 34 zur gpu herrschen.
Wie xtrame90 schon sagte in und out immer abwechselnd?
Merkst du im AGB den durchfluss?


----------



## steffen1403 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Mit dem CPU/GPU Kühler passt alles denke ich. Die Wassertemperatur geht ja auch gut hoch. Die Lüfter sitzen auch alle richtig rum. 
Dennoch passt an der Wärmeabführung was nicht. An den Radis ist auch ordentlich Hitze.


----------



## v3nom (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Beim Dark Base (Pro) 900 sollte man folgende Dinge beachten bei einer Wakü:

- Intake sollen bei rein oder beide rausblasen! Vorne rein und oben raus ist eine schlechte Kombination und nimmt deutlich an Effizienz vom oberen Radi weg. Lieber oben/vorne rein und hinten raus (ja ein 140er hinten reicht)
- Front abnehmen und alle Spalte abkleben die rund um die Lüfter/Radis zu sehen sind. Die Front ist so restriktiv an den Luft einlässen das Luft aus dem Gehäuseinneren zurückgezogen wird.
- Deckel abnehmen und alle Spalte um die Lüfter/Radis herum abkleben. Auch hier staut sich gerne die Luft und wird in das Gehäuse zurück gedrückt.

Generell sind deine Temperaturen viel zu hoch. Beim GPU-Block solltest du kontrollieren: ob du die richtigen Schrauben genutzt hast, ob du die richtigen Wärmeleitpads genutzt hast an den richtigen Stellen, ob die Wärmeleitpast sich durch den Anziehdruck auch gut verteilt hat.
5820k und 1080Ti ballern da schon ordentlich Hitze rein.
Hier habe ich mal gezeigt wie ich den Deckel gemoddet habe für einen besseren Luftstrom. Könnte man vorne auch so machen: [Leser-Test] be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Schwarz (1/1) - Hardware-Journal Forum - Hardware-Journal


----------



## steffen1403 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*



v3nom schrieb:


> Beim Dark Base (Pro) 900 sollte man folgende Dinge beachten bei einer Wakü:
> 
> - Intake sollen bei rein oder beide rausblasen! Vorne rein und oben raus ist eine schlechte Kombination und nimmt deutlich an Effizienz vom oberen Radi weg. Lieber oben/vorne rein und hinten raus (ja ein 140er hinten reicht)
> - Front abnehmen und alle Spalte abkleben die rund um die Lüfter/Radis zu sehen sind. Die Front ist so restriktiv an den Luft einlässen das Luft aus dem Gehäuseinneren zurückgezogen wird.
> ...



Hi v3nom,

vielen Dank für deine ausführlichen Tipps.
Hinten gestaltet es sich schwierig einen weiteren Lüfter zu installieren, da dort die Schläuche entlang führen.
Die stellen werden ich aufjedenfall mal abkleben. 
Hatte dein Deckelmod eigentlich Auswirkungen auf die Geräuschentwicklung?
Was würdest du denn anhand meines bisherigen Aufbaus (siehe Bilder im früheren Post) empfehlen zu machen?


----------



## v3nom (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Ich würde dir dringend raten zu versuchen vorne/oben als Intake zu bauen und hinten einen einzelnen Lüfter anzubringen (kann auch 120mm sein). Das bringt am meisten!
Der Deckelmod hatte zur Auswirkung dass das Setup leiser wurde, weil es kühler wurde. 
Lüfter mussten also nicht so schnell drehen wie vorher.


----------



## steffen1403 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Habe mal folgendes probiert. Top so gelassen und Frontradi als Pull ausblasend und unter der Festplatte noch einen Silent Wings 3 einblasend installiert. Hat aber leider nur 1-2° Wassertemp gebracht. CPU Temp ist hingegen auf dem Niveau wie im alten Gehäuse, allerdings ist es jetzt auch etwas Kühler draußen. Zudem ist der PC durch den ausblasenden Frontradi etwas Lauter geworden.
Die Temperaturen habe ich beim PUBG spielen gemessen. Habe das Gefühl, dass das Spiel einfach unnormal stark einheißt.


----------



## Pasta319 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Das Spiel heizt extrem. 
Das habe ich bei meiner Karte unter Luft auch. 
Kein Spiel heizt aktuell so stark.


----------



## steffen1403 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Kleines Update:
Habe nun zunächst wieder auf Frontradi IN und Topradi OUT gestellt. Die Schlitze habe ich nun mit Isoliertape abgeklebt und zudem die Topblende wie v3nom gemoddet.
Bzgl. Temps hat das nicht wirklich etwas gebracht zumindest in PUBG.
In Dayz erreicht die Karte max. 76°C. 
Das ist doch immer noch zu viel oder irre ich mich?

Habe ich einen entscheidenen Fehler gemacht? 
Radifläche sollte ja mit 1x 420mm und 1x360mm genug vorhanden sein.

Edit:
Als WLP habe ich sowohl für CPU als auch für GPU das Mastergel Maker Nano von Cooler Master benutzt. Hätte auch noch von Phobya LM.

Edit2:
Noch ein Nachtrag.
Wassertemp. ist im Idle ca. 36-37°C und in PUBG um die 45°C


----------



## Nachty (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Da könnte was verstopft sein wenn Idle schon fast 40 °Grad  zu wenig Durchfluss

hier noch mal ein PubG Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steffen1403 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Das Eigenartige ist ja auch, dass die Radi auch ziemlich warm werden.

Kann das auch womöglich an der Flüssigkeit liegen? Ich nutze das Mayhems Pastel White.


----------



## Nachty (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Das kann gut sein gerade bei der Pastelfarbe ,falls der CPU Kühler und oder GPU dicht ist läuft alles sehr langsam und alles wird warm


----------



## steffen1403 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Auch die Radiatoren? Die sind nämlich auch sehr warm.


----------



## micindustries (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Da durch den verminderten Durchfluss die Komponenten wärmer werden, wäre es nur logisch, wenn damit auch das Wasser und letztendlich die Radis wärmer werden

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffen1403 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Das mit dem Durchfluss was nicht stimmt, könnte wirklich stimmen. Zumindest "sprudelt" es im AGB nicht mehr bei voller Pumpemleistung.

Plane nun folgendes:
1. WaKü nochmal reinigen (hat hier jemand Tipps?)
2. Liquid Metal auf CPU und GPU oder ist davon abzuraten?
3. Klares Kühlmittel ausprobieren.


----------



## Nachty (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Nein kein Liquid Metal , am besten Wasser ablassen CPU Kühler anschauen ob der dicht ist, danach mit dest. Wasser ausprobieren ob es wieder gut ist.


----------



## steffen1403 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Was spricht denn gegen Liquid Metal? Und können GPU-Block und Radis nicht auch zu sitzen?


----------



## steffen1403 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Nochmal zum Airflow damit ich den nochmal besser planen kann.

Zur Info nochmal vorab: Der Deckelmod wurde wie bei v3nom durchgeführt.

Aus meiner Sicht ergeben sich aktuell 3 grobe Möglichkeiten:
1. Front Intake, Top Outake: Hier würde ich dann unter der Sata, als auch im Heck je einen Silent Wings 3 als Intake montieren zudem würde ich dann 3x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS bzw. -3 für den Topradi für Push anschaffen.
2. Front und Top  Outtake: Auch hier in Bottom und Heck  je ein Silent Wings 3 als Intake, sowie 3x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS bzw. -3 (Anmerkung: Sind die Noctua an dem Frontradi dafür ausgelegt?)
3. Front und Top Intake: Hier dann noch ein Silent Wings 3 in Heck als Outtake und für den Topradi 3x Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 IP67 PWM oberhalb des Radis in Push (Anmerkung: Bräuchte man hier nochmal optimalerweise an dem Topradi zusätzlich 3 140er Staubfilter?)

Was denkt ihr ist unter Berücksichtigung der Lautstärke, sowie der Temperatur die beste Lösung?

Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## v3nom (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

2&3 geben die besten Temperaturen.
Ein Kumpel hat sein DBP900 auch stark gemoddet und ist komplett von den Staubfiltern weg. Mit 2x420er Radis (beide als Intake) ist er garnicht so weit weg von den Temperaturen mit einem Mora.


----------



## steffen1403 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Okay. Ich denke, ich tendiere dann auch zu beiden als Intake. Habe gerade noch etwas Kritik zu den Noctua Industrial gelesen.
Welche Lüfter können am besten für den Topradi dann verwendet werden (also zwischen "Radiatorbefestigung" und Radiator) und wie verhält sich das mit der Entkopplung zum Gehäuse?

Eignen sich dafür noch die eLoops oder ist der Spielraum darüber zu gering? Oder ist auch der Luftdruck aufgrund des nach unten gerichteten Luftstroms zu gering?

Danke nochmals


----------



## v3nom (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

oben als Intake würde ich die eLoops nicht nehmen. Der Schlaufenroter wäre dann so dicht an den Streben und Strukturen des Gehäuses das es bei schnelleren Drehzahlen etwas hörbar wird. Die classic Noctuas sind sehr gut!


----------



## steffen1403 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Wie groß sollte der Abstand bei eLoops denn sein? Sind ja ungefähr 3cm Abstand zur Gehäusedecke.

Gibt es sonst schon Infos wann die schwarzen Noctuas kommen sollen?


----------



## v3nom (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

1cm sollte frei sein. Aber du wirst oben immer Streben haben die etwas den Intake behindern.


----------



## Venom89 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

3 cm Luft sollten gut ausreichen. Dann kannst du die bedenkenlos nehmen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## steffen1403 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*



v3nom schrieb:


> 1cm sollte frei sein. Aber du wirst oben immer Streben haben die etwas den Intake behindern.



Inwiefern Streben? Die an der Seite für 120mm Lüfter?


----------



## v3nom (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Jo, da sind die Stellen der 120mm Lüfter im Weg und auch einmal quer rüber.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steffen1403 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Gibt es denn sonst noch eine Alternative zu eLoops und den braunen Noctuas?


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Ich mag die eLoops ehrlich gesagt auch nicht sonderlich und sehe das wie v3nom, da sie damals, als ich sie hier hatte, ab einer bestimmten RPM leise zu jaulen begonnen haben.
Das ging auch nicht nur mir so (und wie ich gerade sehe, war da v3nom auch einer der Poster):
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...der-0-001-sone-spezialist-10.html#post8151770

Die Aerocool Dead Silence Blue Edition 140x140x25, Gehauselufter schwarz'/'blau sind noch ganz gut (gibt es auch in anderen Farben).


----------



## steffen1403 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Die sind leider nur 3-Pin.
Gibt es sonst du dem Noctua/eLoop keine Alternative mit PWM? 
Oder eignen sich die Arctic F14 dafür? Habe bei denen das Gefühl, dass diese einen recht niedrigen Luftdruck haben.


----------



## steffen1403 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Da wären noch die Riing 14 RGB.  Sind aber recht kostenintensiv (und minimal lauter als die Noctua und eLoops aber immer noch sehr leise und trotzdem leistungsstark).
Thermaltake Riing 14, RGB LED-Lufter, 256 Farben - 140mm

Edit: dieses Forum bockt gerade ganz schön...

Einfarbig leuchtend sind sie günstiger:
[url=https://www.caseking.de/thermaltake-riing-14-140mm-led-luefter-blau-luth-029.html]Thermaltake Riing 14, 140mm LED-Lufter - blau[/url]
[url=https://www.caseking.de/thermaltake-riing-14-140mm-led-luefter-weiss-luth-032.html]Thermaltake Riing 14, 140mm LED-Lufter - weiss[/url]
[url=https://www.caseking.de/thermaltake-riing-14-140mm-led-luefter-gruen-luth-030.html]Thermaltake Riing 14, 140mm LED-Lufter - grun[/url]
[url=https://www.caseking.de/thermaltake-riing-14-140mm-led-luefter-orange-luth-035.html]Thermaltake Riing 14, 140mm LED-Lufter - orange[/url]
[url]https://www.caseking.de/thermaltake-riing-14-140mm-led-luefter-gelb-luth-036.html[/url]
Die einfarbigen Lüfter sind alle 3Pin.

Ganz ohne Licht gibt es sie afaik nicht.


----------



## v3nom (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Corsair ML
be quiet! SW3
NB eLoop
Noctua NF-A14

Das sind alles sehr gute Lüfter.


----------



## Taskmaster (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Ich habe jetzt einfach mal Google angeworfen und man stößt auch recht schnell darauf, dass im PCGH-Forum auch zum Thema 140er-Lüfter schnell geholfen wird:
140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016

Ansonsten einfach mal ein PCGH-Heft kaufen. Auf den letzten Seiten gibt es immer Tabellen mit den besten Produkte.


----------



## steffen1403 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Ok vielen Dank.
Es sind doch erstmal die Noctuas geworden.

Kann man die Kühlblöcke auch mit Cillit Bang reinigen oder wie reinigt man diese am effektivsten?


----------



## v3nom (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Ich würde maximal die Radiatoren reinigen. Die Blöcke wurden ja nicht gelötet und sind "dreckig". Lass den Loop doch mal etwas mit reinem destiliertem Wasser laufen was du dann ablässt und danach in den durchgespülten Loop die Kühlflüssigkeit füllst.


----------



## Taskmaster (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Habe ich so auch immer gemacht. Nur die Radiatoren reinigen und gut. 

Und ein Beispiel, wie man die Sache angehen kann, findest Du hier:
HowTo Wasserkuhlung reinigen - ComputerBase Forum
(Aber wie gesagt: der Part mit den Radiatoren reicht völlig.)


----------



## v3nom (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Besonders bei vernickelten Kühlblöcken wäre ich vorsichtig. Kann gut sein dass durch Cilit Bang die Nickelt Schicht angegriffen wird.


----------



## steffen1403 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Gut, dann würde ich die Blöcke nur vorsichtig mit einer Zahnbürste reinigen. Zumindest da, wo Reste sind.


----------



## steffen1403 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Habe jetzt nochmal die WaKü komplett neu aufgebaut. Zudem wurde jetzt Liquid Metal verwendet.

Ergebnis ist, dass augenscheinlich die Wassertemp wirklich besser geworden ist. 
Allerdings schießen die GPU/CPU Temps aktuell in die Höhe. 
Bei der GPU bin ich der Meinung, dass kein Kontakt zwischen Kühler und Die ist (zumindest schießen im Bench die Temps direkt auf 80°). Das würde auch erklären wieso mit normaler WLP die Temps so hoch gegangen sind. Wahrscheinlich war da dann aufgrund der dickeren WLP-Schicht etwas Kontakt. Bloß mir ist nicht bewusst, was bei der Montage vom Block evtl. falsch gelaufen ist? Pads wurden nach Anleitung auf die Komponenten gelegt und Schrauben wurden von Innen nach Außen angezogen...
Die CPU ist mir ein völliges Rätsel wieso da nun durch LM die Temps schlechter geworden sind, als vorher? Hat da jemand eine Idee? Der Kühler ist richtig montiert.


----------



## Taskmaster (2. August 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Und der Kreislauf ist nun ohne Luft in den Kühlern?
Ist Dein Aufbau wieder identisch zu Deinem Bild hier?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=961116

Wenn dann würde ich noch mal in die Anleitung Deines Grafikkartenkühlers gucken. Normalerweise sitzt der Intake links. Demnach hättest Du (vielleicht) den Schlauch falsch angeschlossen, Ein- und Ausgang verwechselt.


----------



## steffen1403 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Der Kreislauf an sich ist so geblieben. Es ist bloß Top auch nun als Intake und am Heck ist ein SW als Exhaust.
Laut Anleitung ist es egal, wie rum die Anschlüsse sind. Zitat: "You can use any opening as an inlet/outlet port. Do not forget to plug the remaining two opening with enclosed EK-Plug G1/4 or equivalent"

Meine Vermutung ist es, dass, wie gesagt, der Kühler scheinbar nicht richtig auf der Die aufliegt.


----------



## Taskmaster (2. August 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Ah okay. Das war jetzt nur das, was mir so ins Auge sprang, weil vor allem Heatkiller da gerne einen Eingang vorgibt und ich nicht wusste, wie das generell bei EK läuft.

Wenn der Kühler für Deine Grafikkarte exakt spezifiziert ist, dann sollte er normal auch aufliegen. Als Du ihn noch mal abgenommen hast, war die Kühlerseite mit Wärmeleitpaste beschmiert?

Ansonsten Sorry, dann weiß ich gerade auch nicht weiter.


----------



## steffen1403 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

ja, an der Kühlseite war WLP (hatte aber auch recht großzügig aufgetrage). Ich schätze nun ist durch die dünnere Schicht des LM gar kein Kontakt zum  Kühler


----------



## steffen1403 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Fehler gefunden 

GPU hatte kein Kontakt zum Kühler und CPU zu wenig LM 
Valley Benchmark sind die Temps nun bei etwas für 40°C


----------



## v3nom (4. August 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

so muss das


----------



## steffen1403 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung*

Und auch vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Tipps


----------

